# Swarm Luring for a newbie



## fritter87 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm just now trying to get into beekeeping and I wanted to start by catching a swarm. I have been setting boxes out since the beginning of March, but i haven't had any luck. Let me tell you what I have and what I'm doing and see if you guys have any pointers. 

Hardware: I have 3 5-frame deep nucs that I built using D. Coates plans on this site and I also recently acquired a 10-frame deep that I put a solid bottom board on and drilled a hole near the bottom for an entrance. The lids on the nucs don't make a very good seal so I tape the gaps closed with duck tape. Being a newbie and since my area doesn't have a bee keeper association, I don't have access to any pre-drawn comb or propolis to get the place smelling right. 

Lure: I'm using a Q-tip with one side dipped in lemongrass oil and the other in swarm commander. I rub both sides on the top of the frames at the back of the box then 1 spray of swarm commander before I close the box with the Q-tip inside.

Location: 1 Nuc is 10ft up a gum tree facing SW. 2 Nucs are on some shelving about 7ft high in the edge of a clearing, and the 10 frame deep is sitting about 3 ft off the ground in a old dog yard.

I've been refreshing the bait about once every 2 weeks. Every time I do, I almost immediately have between 3 and 7 bees coming to check out the boxes(they were inspecting the 10-frame box before I could get the top on it last time). They'll fly in, out, and around the box for a few days and then disappear until I rebait the hive. Are these scouts, or are they robbers looking for something to take? (see attached video)

Any pointers or comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you have frames in them? They need to have them, and if they have foundation in them, the beewax will help attract swarms to come in. Other than that, you are doing great, just have patience.


----------



## fritter87 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry forgot to mention that. Yes all of the boxes have the correct number of deep frames on plastic foundation that's supposed to be precoated with wax.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

OK, sounds great, about all you can do is wait. It's kind of like fishing, sit there all day waiting for a good bite. Sometimes you catch one. It's going to depend on the area's environment as far as hives around and nectar and pollen flows.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

we had a gentleman give a presentation at our bee club, he has caught lots of swarms in traps, he uses a 10 frame deep with only 3 frames, one frame has drawn comb on it. 6' high on an oak tree on the West side of a field trap facing East. He used LGO. Acording to him it has to be an oak tree, he traps in East Texas. For me I am trying his way, scout bees but no swarm yet. One day it will happen.


----------



## fritter87 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well I got some bees! Only I'm not sure if I have one swarm or two. There are definitely bees in both the top and bottom left boxes. Is it likely 2 swarms or could it be 1 swarm that accidentally got split up into two boxes? I wish I hadn't left that bottom box out there, because I didn't put any frames in it so if they are building then I'll have to cut them out. My plan is to give them a week then take a look and see if there is any brood. Should I look in the bottom box before that to see if I need to put frames in it before they build up too much?


----------

